# Little Creek Bucks 2016



## davidhelmly

I like the way that some members have started a thread and posting new pics to it every week or two so I'm going to try it too and hopefully add some new pics every couple of weeks, it's just cool to see the progression of the bucks as the summer goes on.
The last 2 months of no rain and above average temps at our place has taken its toll on our plots, what was tall, green and lush clover has turned into brown, crunchy. weedy clover. I'm sure that our lease isn't actually the driest place in Ga but most times I am hard pressed to believe it, that's the reason that we supplemental feed so much, it's not weather dependent! We got our feeders going again on May 22nd so I filled them again Labor Day and checked cameras for the first time, I was like a kid at Christmas because even though it's too early to tell anything about the bucks I still love watching them grow!! Like I expected with the dry weather they are hammering the feeders, so much so that I had several cards that had been full for 4-5 before I checked them.
Nothing spectacular but I tried to save a few pics from every camera that actually worked, the dates on some aren't right but these were all taken between May 22 and May 30.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## Jim Boyd

Ahem....like I said...

Most spectacular!


----------



## oppthepop

Awesome pics David! We are doing the same and I will try to upload some and show you. I am a firm believer that Meriwether County is the driest place on planet earth!!! ALL of our clover and Eagle Beans are struggling - begging for some rain. We feed Buck Muscle BTW. Thanks for posting!


----------



## oppthepop

*Buck Muscle!*

here's the only one I can get uploaded right now! (yes, Im old!)


----------



## 01Foreman400

Great pics as always.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Awesome Bucks.  I'm jealous


----------



## Josh B

That one has huge bases! I'm pretty excited that I got new land in meriweather. I'm starting cams next week.


----------



## Croesner08

Great pics,  thanks for sharing!


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks guys!!




Jim Boyd said:


> Ahem....like I said...
> 
> Most spectacular!







oppthepop said:


> Awesome pics David! We are doing the same and I will try to upload some and show you. I am a firm believer that Meriwether County is the driest place on planet earth!!! ALL of our clover and Eagle Beans are struggling - begging for some rain. We feed Buck Muscle BTW. Thanks for posting!





oppthepop said:


> here's the only one I can get uploaded right now! (yes, Im old!)



I'm glad that I am not the only one that thinks that, the clover was crunching when I walked on it last weekend!!

Your bucks are looking good and I completely understand the "old" thing, luckily my wife is a little younger than me! 



Josh B said:


> That one has huge bases! I'm pretty excited that I got new land in meriweather. I'm starting cams next week.



Yeah 2 of them stuck out to me as having good bases, I can't wait to see what they do. There are some good bucks killed in Meriwether every year, lots of management in the county.


----------



## MFOSTER

Looking good David good luck in shoot out


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks MFOSTER, I sure would feel better about it if we were shooting bows instead of air rifles!


----------



## Triple C

Always enjoy your pics!  Be interesting to see how the buck with huge bases develops.  Thx for sharing.


----------



## livetohunt

Nice!


----------



## Old Bart

some serious head gear going on there.. now let's pray for some rain!


----------



## BuckNasty83

What are you using to get color pics at night? White flash, I reckon?


----------



## davidhelmly

BuckNasty83 said:


> What are you using to get color pics at night? White flash, I reckon?



You're right, white flash. 



Old Bart said:


> some serious head gear going on there.. now let's pray for some rain!



Praying big time!! ️️


----------



## davidhelmly

*June 1 - 12*

All of the bucks are growing as they should despite the extremely dry weather, I'm going to have to get DoubleRR to do his rain dance soon! Here are some pics for the first half of June.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## oppthepop

Awesome picks David! MAN I wish it would rain!


----------



## Hairtrigger

The bases on one of those guys!! Looks like no shortage of deer in those parts


----------



## livetohunt

oppthepop said:


> Awesome picks David! MAN I wish it would rain!



Meriwether has to be the driest place in Georgia. I quit doing summer plots in Meriwether.


----------



## oppthepop

*some more on the Buck Muscle*

Hey David - at least we are all trying to give them SOMETHING to eat since it simply won't ever rain in Meriwether!


----------



## davidhelmly

oppthepop said:


> Hey David - at least we are all trying to give them SOMETHING to eat since it simply won't ever rain in Meriwether!



Exactly, every little bit helps!


----------



## deerbuster

Awesome bucks as usually David! Looking at the forecast this week could be carrying some much needed rain. Still praying!


----------



## TurkeyBird

I love the pics with the sunset in background!  How old do you think the massy buck is??


----------



## davidhelmly

deerbuster said:


> Awesome bucks as usually David! Looking at the forecast this week could be carrying some much needed rain. Still praying!



Cindy laughs at me because I look at the forecast probably 10 times a day, I'm looking right now and TWC is showing 50% chance tomorrow and 80% Wed and Thur!! 



TurkeyBird said:


> I love the pics with the sunset in background!  How old do you think the massy buck is??



Thanks, I liked them too! If you mean this guy I think he was a fat 3yo last year in these pics so I hope he is a fat 4yo stud this year!


----------



## oppthepop

Beasty boy buck!!!!


----------



## TurkeyBird

Nice!  He should make a mighty fine target this season!    He didn't look very old, and I couldn't tell from his body this year if he was 3 or 4.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Sir. U have some dandy deer to hunt...


----------



## antharper

Good looking herd as usual , what y'all feeding this year if u don't mind me asking , thanks !


----------



## davidhelmly

deerbuster said:


> Awesome bucks as usually David! Looking at the forecast this week could be carrying some much needed rain. Still praying!



We actually got about 1/2" yesterday!! 




TurkeyBird said:


> Nice!  He should make a mighty fine target this season!    He didn't look very old, and I couldn't tell from his body this year if he was 3 or 4.



I think 4 at the oldest, he may get a pass this year.



turkeyhunter835 said:


> Sir. U have some dandy deer to hunt...



Thanks!



antharper said:


> Good looking herd as usual , what y'all feeding this year if u don't mind me asking , thanks !



Thanks, we are feeding Purina and Buck Muscle.


----------



## deerbuster

davidhelmly said:


> We actually got about 1/2" yesterday!!
> 
> Nice! We've had some rain roll through and we're lookin to get some more here within the next 24 hours!


----------



## Harvester of Sorrow

Very nice. Man that's all it takes to get the fever during the summer. Dream of opening day.


----------



## oppthepop

Hey David - IT RAINED!!!! I can't believe it! Maybe the clover and the corn and the Eagle Beans will thrive now that it FINALLY rained!


----------



## davidhelmly

oppthepop said:


> Hey David - IT RAINED!!!! I can't believe it! Maybe the clover and the corn and the Eagle Beans will thrive now that it FINALLY rained!



Miracles do happen! We got a shower this afternoon and it s actually thundering now and I'm hoping for more!! ️️


----------



## deerbuster

Got the rain we needed but it can with a price. Big storm rolled through and ripped up the farm pretty bad, looks like a timber company came in, cut timber and just left everything laying there.


----------



## XJfire75

That double split brows and swept back main beam buck looks like he might turn out to be gnarly! Can't wait to see him and the 38583 other bucks y'all have grow!


----------



## davidhelmly

XJfire75 said:


> That double split brows and swept back main beam buck looks like he might turn out to be gnarly! Can't wait to see him and the 38583 other bucks y'all have grow!



Yeah I was pretty excited to see him too, he looks like a small caribou to me with his paddles! I pulled cards again last Saturday but haven't made time to look at them yet, maybe I will have a few more pics of him.


----------



## Core Lokt

Few of them have extra white on the front legs that wraps around a little. Nice pics


----------



## Echo

These bucks are a treat for the eyes as usual, David! Really fine deer!

Also glad to hear that you've started to get some rain. Hope it continues. We've had pretty good amounts so far in coastal Georgia.


----------



## davidhelmly

I pulled cards almost a week ago but just got around to doing anything with them. These are only about a week newer than the last batch I posted up so there isn't a whole lot of change, these are from around June 12 - June 18.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Man that one 8 has some serious mass. Hopefully someone can put an arrow in him this year


----------



## davidhelmly

Gut_Pile said:


> Man that one 8 has some serious mass. Hopefully someone can put an arrow in him this year



Yes he does! I hope someone gets a crack at him this year, a couple guys saw him last year but I've never seen him in person.


----------



## DDD

Man... that double brow tine deer is going to be a BEAST!  I hope he stays close!!


----------



## Josh B

I hope he goes rut crazy and runs a few miles away to me! You have me sold on the antler max. Your deer are way farther along than everyone else's. Your doing a great job.


----------



## XJfire75

Know the story on the quad browed funky buck?


Y'all sure have to study your cameras to make a kill list huh?

Have any pics of your top hit listers?


----------



## GillCommander

That heavy 8 sure is impressive.


----------



## davidhelmly

Josh B said:


> I hope he goes rut crazy and runs a few miles away to me! You have me sold on the antler max. Your deer are way farther along than everyone else's. Your doing a great job.



Thanks Josh. Lol you never know because I killed a buck several years ago that the neighbors had pictures of a few miles away, some of them wander long and hard! Where Is your property Josh?



XJfire75 said:


> Know the story on the quad browed funky buck?
> 
> 
> Y'all sure have to study your cameras to make a kill list huh?
> 
> Have any pics of your top hit listers?



Cindy and I talked about him the other day and really don't know who he is, we are going to sit down and go thru some of last years pics and see if we can figure out who he is. 
We do study the pictures pretty hard and we've got a wall in our camp house that has pictures of all of our decent bucks for all of the members to look at. 
No hit list yet but we should be able to tell the fetter bucks within a few more weeks. 



GillCommander said:


> That heavy 8 sure is impressive.



Thanks, yes he is. I'm impressed with him!


----------



## davidhelmly

Josh B said:


> I hope he goes rut crazy and runs a few miles away to me! You have me sold on the antler max. Your deer are way farther along than everyone else's. Your doing a great job.



Thanks Josh. Lol you never know because I killed a buck several years ago that the neighbors had pictures of a few miles away, some of them wander long and hard! Where Is your property Josh?



XJfire75 said:


> Know the story on the quad browed funky buck?
> 
> 
> Y'all sure have to study your cameras to make a kill list huh?
> 
> Have any pics of your top hit listers?



Cindy and I talked about him the other day and really don't know who he is, we are going to sit down and go thru some of last years pics and see if we can figure out who he is. 
We do study the pictures pretty hard and we've got a wall in our camp house that has pictures of all of our decent bucks for all of the members to look at. 
No hit list yet but we should be able to tell the fetter bucks within a few more weeks. 



GillCommander said:


> That heavy 8 sure is impressive.



Thanks, yes he is. I'm impressed with him!


----------



## DoubleRR

any sightings of bent brow or rick flair?


----------



## Josh B

I'm off St Marks rd. I don't know exactly where y'all are but probably too far. I paid a guy to Bush hog last weekend and he said he hunts 400 acres next to you. Your lucky everyone around you is doing similar management practices. But he said it wasn't far.


----------



## antharper

Bucks are looking great David, I went to Strickland bros and got me some of there buck muscle and the deer love it and don't forget to post us a picture of u and your new truck , good luck at the shootout , I missed my chance by 15/8 in.


----------



## davidhelmly

DoubleRR said:


> any sightings of bent brow or rick flair?



Lol, no sightings of either yet but I'm planning on checking cameras again tomorrow!! 



Josh B said:


> I'm off St Marks rd. I don't know exactly where y'all are but probably too far. I paid a guy to Bush hog last weekend and he said he hunts 400 acres next to you. Your lucky everyone around you is doing similar management practices. But he said it wasn't far.



Our neighbors are one of the best things about our club, it's much easier to pass a good buck when you know he won't get blasted as soon as he crosses the property line! I'm not sure where St Marks is, I'll have to look at a map.



antharper said:


> Bucks are looking great David, I went to Strickland bros and got me some of there buck muscle and the deer love it and don't forget to post us a picture of u and your new truck , good luck at the shootout , I missed my chance by 15/8 in.



Those Strickland guys are some good folks and the deer do love their feed! Thanks, I will be up there trying but I haven't shot a rifle in a whole lotta years so my chances are pretty slim!!!


----------



## davidhelmly

*Late June Pics*

I pulled cards yesterday, most of these art from the last half of June. I've had a couple of cameras that have worked intermittently so I moved a few of them around for next pull. No pictures of the caribou buck this week due to a camera malfunction but had a couple pics of a young guy with a really crazy messed up rack.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## antharper

Awesome bucks , I notice a few that are really blowing up !! I kept looking threw photos thinking the next 1 would be Cindy setting in a new truck ! How did the shootout go ?


----------



## davidhelmly

antharper said:


> Awesome bucks , I notice a few that are really blowing up !! I kept looking threw photos thinking the next 1 would be Cindy setting in a new truck ! How did the shootout go ?



Lol, if you see her in a new truck it will be because we bought it!! The shootout is the last weekend of July.


----------



## DoubleRR

I got a good chuckle when I saw you have a Noodle Cam!


----------



## antharper

davidhelmly said:


> Lol, if you see her in a new truck it will be because we bought it!! The shootout is the last weekend of July.



I'm crazy , I thought is was this past weekend for some reason , and u never know !


----------



## MFOSTER

Good luck David I always fear a girl or a kid will whip me in the shoot out and I would have to turn in my man card,lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa!  Appreciate all the thrilling rocking whitetail action. Way cool & inspiring!  Great job once again many times over as usual.  Thanks for spoiling us with all you tons of posting efforts.  Hope ya'll are rewarded in the coming season for all the fine hard work invested in your whitetail wonderland.


----------



## BigCats

Dad is you kin to any helmlys in mcduffie county.


----------



## davidhelmly

BigCats said:


> Dad is you kin to any helmlys in mcduffie county.



Not that I know of but it's possible, most of my kinfolk are in and around Savannah.


----------



## ddavis1120

The triple beam buck gets around.  He must have some Patience in him?


----------



## BigCats

There was a guy named william in Thomson that was a well known race motor builder for dirt track cars I knew that's why I ask thanks


----------



## davidhelmly

MFOSTER said:


> Good luck David I always fear a girl or a kid will whip me in the shoot out and I would have to turn in my man card,lol



I know I was a much better shot with an air rifle when I was a kid so I could see that happening. I'm confident, confident that I will be there and be very nervous!! 



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whoa!  Appreciate all the thrilling rocking whitetail action. Way cool & inspiring!  Great job once again many times over as usual.  Thanks for spoiling us with all you tons of posting efforts.  Hope ya'll are rewarded in the coming season for all the fine hard work invested in your whitetail wonderland.



You're welcome!


----------



## davidhelmly

*July 1 - 15 Bucks*

I pulled cards on Friday when I filled feeders and I also replaced some of my older less reliable cameras so hopefully when I check this weekend I will have some videos and pics. All of the bucks are still growing and looking good, that buck I call "Caribou" won't be much for score but he is definitely a freak! We've got a younger buck with a lot on non-typical growth and another young buck that looks to be in hard horn, very odd!


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## blood on the ground

Looks like you have plenty to choose from!


----------



## oppthepop

Awesome pics David! They LOVE that Buck Muscle don't they! Old "Caribou" would be number one on my hit list for sure.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Looking good David!


----------



## Whit90

Im amazed at the amount and quality of yall deer! Look like yall are doing a great job managing! Keep it up.


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks guys, it does look like we will have several shooters this year. Come on September!!


----------



## davidhelmly

I put out some new cameras last week so this week I've got some video clips and pics. So far I'm really liking the new Muddy cameras.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## oppthepop

Wow David those videos are AWESOME! They certainly love that Buck Muscle don't they? Can't keep it in our feeders for long. That video of "Caribou" was really great. Looks like a good season coming up for you guys!


----------



## deerbuster

Always enjoy your pictures and videos David, "Caribou" has exploded into something neat and special! Also, which Muddy Cam are you running? The 10 or 12?


----------



## davidhelmly

oppthepop said:


> Wow David those videos are AWESOME! They certainly love that Buck Muscle don't they? Can't keep it in our feeders for long. That video of "Caribou" was really great. Looks like a good season coming up for you guys!





deerbuster said:


> Always enjoy your pictures and videos David, "Caribou" has exploded into something neat and special! Also, which Muddy Cam are you running? The 10 or 12?



Thanks guys! Caribou has put on some inches but I'm really on the fence with him, I honestly think he's a 3 year old...

It is the 12 db.


----------



## oppthepop

He's a GA celebrity deer for sure!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Looks like this year will be a fun one.


----------



## davidhelmly

01Foreman400 said:


> Looks like this year will be a fun one.



Every year is fun!!


----------



## antharper

Good luck this weekend !!!


----------



## davidhelmly

antharper said:


> Good luck this weekend !!!



Thanks but it's apparent that I've been away from guns for too long and the nerves didn't help either ?!! It was a ton of fun but I didn't make it thru to Sunday.


----------



## davidhelmly

*The Last 2 Weeks*

The bucks are getting a little more intolerant of each other every week!!


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking better & better.

Thx for posting.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Dang right.

Think this is your best year for bucks so far David?


----------



## Gut_Pile

That one buck in the 3rd from last photo seems so far behind all the other bucks.


----------



## oppthepop

Y'all have some great deer David! That Buck Muscle REALLY works!!! We are seeing the same results. Looking forward to a great season!!! That THICK 8 pointer HAS TO BE a contender this year, right?


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks guys!!



Gut_Pile said:


> Dang right.
> 
> Think this is your best year for bucks so far David?



If it's not our best year it is close! 

That buck you're talking about started really late and has been behind all summer,



oppthepop said:


> Y'all have some great deer David! That Buck Muscle REALLY works!!! We are seeing the same results. Looking forward to a great season!!! That THICK 8 pointer HAS TO BE a contender this year, right?



That heavy 8 has gotten my attention!!


----------



## GTHunter007

I still want that heavy 8 pt.


----------



## davidhelmly

GTHunter007 said:


> I still want that heavy 8 pt.



I was laughing as I was watching the videos of him, he is just a little protective of his food!! Lol


----------



## davidhelmly

*Last Feeder Pics For The Summer*

We have shut down the feeders and the velvet is starting to come off so I'm expecting a lot of buck relocation to happen soon. Despite the continued drought and heat we have a pretty good looking bunch of bucks this year, hopefully our members will have some good encounters!!


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After a good summer at your place, looks like an exciting rocking whitetail season ahead.  

Sorry the regular expected Fall buck dispersion can change areas.  Good luck to all your members.  

Appreciate you showing us lots of the great potential & the mighty fine possibilities when doing some awesome work on hunting lands. 

Thanks for posting, Sir.


----------



## Madsnooker

David,

What is the name of the feed you are using and where is the best place to buy it? 

Reading thru this thread it appears some are calling it buck muscle but I cant find it anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## NantucketShedHunter

_Is that the black flash Muddy camera?_


----------



## Josh B

Normally he has a antlermax sign on the feeder. Are you not promoting them anymore or did your sign blow away?


----------



## davidhelmly

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> After a good summer at your place, looks like an exciting rocking whitetail season ahead
> 
> Sorry the regular expected Fall buck dispersion can change areas.  Good luck to all your members.
> 
> Appreciate you showing us lots of the great potential & the mighty fine possibilities when doing some awesome work on hunting lands.
> 
> Thanks for posting, Sir.



Thank you, my pleasure! 



Madsnooker said:


> David,
> 
> What is the name of the feed you are using and where is the best place to buy it?
> 
> Reading thru this thread it appears some are calling it buck muscle but I cant find it anywhere?
> 
> Thanks



Chris, it is Buck Muscke made locally in Pine Mountain. I sent you a pm. 



NantucketShedHunter said:


> _Is that the black flash Muddy camera?_



Yes it is, I think it is the Pro 12. I've had a few on them for a few weeks and really like them so far!



Josh B said:


> Normally he has a antlermax sign on the feeder. Are you not promoting them anymore or did your sign blow away?



We used Antermax the last couple of years and thru this spring and swapped over to the Buck Muscle after turkey season so I took the stickers off.


----------



## deerbuster

David, I always enjoy looking at your herd and bucks. I think it's safe to say you have one if the best deer herds in the state.


----------



## davidhelmly

deerbuster said:


> David, I always enjoy looking at your herd and bucks. I think it's safe to say you have one if the best deer herds in the state.



Thanks for the kind words db! I'm sure there are a lot of better herds but they just don't get shared, most people that manage their deer hard are pretty secretive!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Very impressive healthy herd you got growing brother!


----------



## DoubleRR

'the Proof is in the Pudding"....y'all would not believe the time and effort David puts into the Little Creek Bow Club!


----------

